# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Frage zu "Excel-Tabelle PSA-Verdopplungszeit ..."

## austermax

Bei der Excel-Tabelle 

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...Uebersicht.xls

*(Dynamische) PSA-Verdopplungszeit, PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit (-Velocity) und PSA-Dichte* 
habe ich vier Variable gefunden, die zum kontinuierlichen Ausfüllen und Auswerten erforderlich sind:

*Prostatavolumen* (ml (g))
*Gesamt-PSA (tPSA) (*ng/ml)
*Freies PSA (fPSA9* (ng/ml)
*[-2]pro-PSA* (pg/ml)

Frage an die Experten im Forum:

Fallen diese Parameter bei jeder normalen urologischen Untersuchung im Rahmen einer *AS* oder *WW* (Ultraschall, Blutuntersuchung zur Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes) an? Und habe ich als Patient Anspruch darauf, diese Werte von meinem Urologen regelmäßig genannt zu bekommen? Habe ich evtl. etwas übersehen?

Danke sehr! 

 Max

Und allen Forumsmitgliedern und ihren Angehörigen ein gesegnetes und gesundheitlich zufriedenstellendes neues Jahr 2020 !

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Max,



> Bei der Excel-Tabelle ... habe ich vier Variable gefunden, die zum kontinuierlichen Ausfüllen und Auswerten erforderlich sind:
> 
> *Prostatavolumen* (ml (g))
> *Gesamt-PSA (tPSA) (*ng/ml)
> *Freies PSA (fPSA9* (ng/ml)
> *[-2]pro-PSA* (pg/ml)
> 
> Frage an die Experten im Forum:
> 
> Fallen diese Parameter bei jeder normalen urologischen Untersuchung im Rahmen einer *AS* oder *WW* (Ultraschall, Blutuntersuchung zur Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes) an? Und habe ich als Patient Anspruch darauf, diese Werte von meinem Urologen regelmäßig genannt zu bekommen? Habe ich evtl. etwas übersehen?


Zum kontinuierlichen Ausfüllen und Auswerten ist nur ein Wert nötig. Wenn Du nur Deine PSAVZ wissen willst, brauchst Du nur den PSA-Wert und das Datum der jeweiligen Blutabnahme einzutragen. Wenn Du z. B. die PSA-Dichte (PSAD) wissen willst, geht das nicht ohne Angabe des Prostatavolumens. Für den PSA-Quotienten (PSAQ) ist natürlich die Angabe des freien PSA nötig. Das [-2]pro-PSA war ein Thema, als die Tabelle entstand, mittlerweile ist es still darum geworden. Es war ohnehin nur ein Kriterium in der Früherkennung, siehe *hier*. Wenn der Prostatakrebs ersteinmal diagnostiziert ist, hat es keine Bedeutung mehr.
Oben rechts in der Tabelle ist ein Link zum Anklicken. Wenn Du das tust, öffnet sich eine PDF-Datei, in der die verschiedenen aus dem PSA-Wert abzuleitenden Werte erläutert sind.
Bei einer normalen urologischen Untersuchung (was ist "normal"?) wird nur das Gesamt-PSA (tPSA) bestimmt, je nach Urologe vielleicht auch noch das freie PSA (fPSA). PSAQ [%] = fPSA x 100/ tPSA. Das Prostatavolumen wird selten angegeben, vielleicht einmal, bei der Erstuntersuchung. Du kannst es aber bei jeder Ultraschalluntersuchung erfragen, es ist da ein Abfallprodukt. Das [-2]pro-PSA kann deutschlandweit nur von wenigen Labors ermittelt werden.

Ralf

----------

